

Getting started with Queue Classic - fredsters_s
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-04-17-getting-started-with-queue-classic/

======
ukd1
We've been loving Queue Classic; we switched from Resque because of the
awesomeness of only enqueuing jobs after a transaction is committed! If you're
wondering about QC's origin, it was developed by Ryan Smith and used a lot at
Heroku.

